# 40K Church Signs



## Imperious (May 20, 2009)

Since I'm new here I thought I'd contribute...


----------



## Imperious (May 20, 2009)

*More*

Cult Mechanicus


----------



## Imperious (May 20, 2009)

*Another*

More Ecclesiarchy


----------



## Imperious (May 20, 2009)

*Yet More*

Adeptus Ministorum


----------



## Imperious (May 20, 2009)

*Finally For The Heretics*

For the Chaos in all of us


----------



## Proccor (Apr 20, 2009)

Can't wait for Friday Night Slaanesh Blood Orgy, and face painting!


----------



## Imperious (May 20, 2009)

*Lol*

I'm on it! :so_happy:


----------



## Fenetik (Apr 18, 2009)

saved all the imperium related ones , niiice work mate.


----------



## Imperious (May 20, 2009)

*Thank you sir!*

I'm in the process of making more. I just don't want to crank out some cheap ones. Who knows??? My reputation might even go for these... :wink:


----------



## shas'o_mi'ros'kai (Jun 16, 2008)

you sir, are legendary

you need stuff on the Eldar and the Tau, maybe the Orks too ^^

you get +rep


----------



## officer kerky (Jun 12, 2008)

wow they are good.
anyway here is some rep for the hard work.


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

Hah! Sweet stuff :biggrin:

Havest thou some rep.


----------



## Dagmire (Oct 9, 2008)

very nice mate, i thought they were real for a while......*slaps head*
+rep


----------



## Imperious (May 20, 2009)

Dagmire said:


> very nice mate, i thought they were real for a while......*slaps head*
> +rep



You know what is funny? I received a few PMs saying that it wasn't funny to change church signs as a practical joke...

:crazy:


----------



## brothermat18 (Oct 31, 2008)

may the god emporer bless u iv not laugthed like that in ages keep it up


----------



## Liber Heresius (May 10, 2009)

I love it! I laughed so hard. 'Nurgle Plague rituals"


----------



## NurglingStomper (Jan 31, 2009)

Excellent work mate. They look so real. hmm I wonder where the chaos one is located......
Anyways have some rep.


----------

